# Hunting with Dad: 376” 7X8 New Mexico Archery Elk



## rmatthews131 (Nov 6, 2019)

Looks like an awesome hunt.


----------



## josesoroa (Nov 13, 2019)

time spent with your son will be treasured for a very long time.


----------



## 3dArcher11 (Dec 24, 2016)

Great Bull!


----------



## eric poris (Nov 20, 2019)

Very nice bull! Congrats!


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

josesoroa said:


> time spent with your son will be treasured for a very long time.


If my memory ever fades hopefully I can look back at this and remember. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clark33 (Mar 9, 2009)

WOW! Stud bull man, congrats


----------



## Jengebretson (Jan 5, 2020)

Great looking bull!


----------



## jeffrro1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow


----------



## jonlsu (Jan 30, 2020)

Nice hunt


----------



## BowsnBrass (Feb 27, 2020)

Looks like a great hunt and one that I'm sure your son will remember for a lifetime.


----------



## blackfeather- (Mar 17, 2020)

Awesome bull. I can't wait until my boys grow up and I can take them into the woods!


----------



## ben280 (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice Bull!


----------



## Bluejeep (Mar 29, 2020)

Very nice bull! 

Your son's expectations are going to be so skewed now......lol.


----------



## kinz584 (Apr 3, 2020)

Ruined for life haha


----------



## dpdub (Apr 9, 2020)

Good job getting your son out there with you.


----------



## tibido (Sep 3, 2008)

congrats


----------



## elkbound (Feb 12, 2006)

Great Bull!!


----------



## davidvw_2008 (Feb 25, 2018)

Great hunt and nice bull!!


----------



## nick80 (Jul 7, 2010)

Great bull I drew a second archery in the gila this year!


----------



## DMAC ATTACK (Sep 7, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## sportsman94 (Oct 1, 2015)

Great bull!


----------



## treestandjunkie (Dec 29, 2008)

Just need to post 20 times to see classified ads


----------



## Zeroofshaolin (Jul 19, 2020)

Wish my dad took me hunting when I was a kid.


----------



## Gaiger (Oct 16, 2021)

Hello everyone, experienced hunters say moose hunting is very interesting and exciting. Hunting for this animal has a long tradition, but today not everyone can afford it because of the high cost. Despite the nobility prescribed to him, this beast is considered quite dangerous. Personally, I only want to hunt moose on special days. I use one interesting method for this. I look at https://www.sunsigns.org/angel-number-888-meaning/ the designation of all the numbers of the month and on the most successful day for me I go hunting.


----------

